# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  سنسوری جهت تشخیص عمق آب چاه

## majjjj

سلام دوستان
من یک سنسور میخواهم که عمق آب موجود در چاه را برام مشخص کنه.مشکل اینه که وقتی عمق اب کم میشود پمپ ابی که باعث خروج آب در چاه میشه به علت عدم وجود اب کافی میسوزه البته برای رفع مشکل
راه حل های دیگه ای هم وجود داره که من میخواهم از یک سنسور عمق سنج استفاده کنم لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید.

----------


## fjm11100

چرا از شناور استفاده نمیکنی خیلی ارزونتر در میاد که
کلا سنسور اولتراسونیک حداقل تا جایی که من دیدم پر پرش تا 6.5 متر بیشتر برد موثر نداره و تازه نمیدونم که واسه آب هم اینقدر برد داشته باشه یا نه چون آب که دیوار بتونی نیست!
از رادار های LF هم شاید بشه استفاده کرد که فوق العاده گرون و پیچیده اند

----------


## majjjj

قبلا استفاده کردم، اما  وقتی آب گل الود باشه خوب عمل نمیکنه و باعث از بین رفتن پمپ میشه
پرسیدم از نمایندگی الترا گفتن سنسور هیدرو استاتیکی عمق سنج این قابلیت رو داره

----------


## fjm11100

آره اونم شاید بشه البته من دیدم بیشتر برای سطح سنجی توی تانکها و مخازن استفاده میکنند حالا چا را نمیدونم

----------


## majjjj

میتونم از یک فشار سنج که روی پمپ وصل بشه هم استفاده کنم /؟

----------


## Desaghi

در مورد پمپ تون بیشتر توضیح میدید

پمپ شناور ؟؟


هدفتون طراحی سیستم کنترل برای خاموش کردن پمپ است؟


عمق چاه؟

----------


## Abbas Amiri

> میتونم از یک فشار سنج که روی پمپ وصل بشه هم استفاده کنم /؟


احتمالا ساده ترین راه استفاده از فشارسنج است .اگر خودتان نمی توانید  برای مدار آن ، با یک تکنسین برق صنعتی مشورت کنید .

----------


## majjjj

> در مورد پمپ تون بیشتر توضیح میدید
> 
> پمپ شناور ؟؟
> 
> 
> هدفتون طراحی سیستم کنترل برای خاموش کردن پمپ است؟
> 
> 
> عمق چاه؟


سلام بله هدف طراحی سیستم کنترل برای خاموش کردن پمپ است . عمق چاه حدود 30 متر
پمپ با برق تك فاز كار ميكنه از همين چيني ها كه همه چيزمون شدن (متاسفانه)

----------


## majjjj

> احتمالا ساده ترین راه استفاده از فشارسنج است .اگر خودتان نمی توانید  برای مدار آن ، با یک تکنسین برق صنعتی مشورت کنید .


سلام 
من فعلا دنبال يك سنسور ميگردم كه هم اين قابليت رو داشته باشه و هم ارزون باشه و هم فشار ابي كه بهش وارد ميشه رو تحمل كنه
ممنون

----------


## youngold

استفاده از سنسور که شما میگی یحتمل با فشار آب نسبت به پهنا و طول چاه میخواد عمق رو زحمت بکشه حساب کنه و یا با برد مایع
که انتخاب های مناسبی نیست چون فشار و برد به خصوص در چاه میتونه نوسانات و مبانی خودش رو داشته باشه(آب گلالود باشه ، آب سبک سنگین بشه ، آب مواج باشه خلاصه همه این باعث میشه که وقتی کار تئوری رو میخوای اجرا کنی پمپ به زمان مناسب خاموش نمیشه و به مشکل میخوری)
اگرم چنین سنسوری پیدا کنی هزینش زیاده اگرم هزینش زیاد نباشه تا پیداش کنی کلی زمان از دست دادی
بهترین حالت مشورت با یک مهندس برق صنعتی برای پیاده سازی یک یا چند المنت در سطوح مختلف چاه و یا پیاده سازی یک مدار با شناور که من شناور رو توصیه نمیکنم ...

شما اول المنت رو براش مطرح کنید  :چشمک:

----------


## majjjj

> استفاده از سنسور که شما میگی یحتمل با فشار آب نسبت به پهنا و طول چاه میخواد عمق رو زحمت بکشه حساب کنه و یا با برد مایع
> که انتخاب های مناسبی نیست چون فشار و برد به خصوص در چاه میتونه نوسانات و مبانی خودش رو داشته باشه(آب گلالود باشه ، آب سبک سنگین بشه ، آب مواج باشه خلاصه همه این باعث میشه که وقتی کار تئوری رو میخوای اجرا کنی پمپ به زمان مناسب خاموش نمیشه و به مشکل میخوری)
> اگرم چنین سنسوری پیدا کنی هزینش زیاده اگرم هزینش زیاد نباشه تا پیداش کنی کلی زمان از دست دادی
> بهترین حالت مشورت با یک مهندس برق صنعتی برای پیاده سازی یک یا چند المنت در سطوح مختلف چاه و یا پیاده سازی یک مدار با شناور که من شناور رو توصیه نمیکنم ...
> 
> شما اول المنت رو براش مطرح کنید


مواردی که شما فرمودین صحیح ولی تو کار من تاثیر ندارن چون دقت کار زیاد نیست با یک مقدار خطا هم قابل چشم پوشی هست . پیشنهادی که شما فرمودین متین ولی با این روش کارهای محاسباتی نمیتونم انجام بدم ، زمان هم فعلا مهم نیست چون به اندازه کافی زمان دارم .تنها چیزی که فعلا برام مهمه نوع سنسور و قیمتش هست.

----------


## ali reza mansoori 2

الان پمپ جدید خودش این قابلیت رو داره که همچین کاری انجام بده
البته این قطعه رو میشه تهیه کرد و به جای تانکر روی پمپ کار گذاشت
این قطعه کارش اینه که وقتی آب کم میشه و یا آب قطع میشه دیگه پمپ کار نمیکنه و باعث میشه دیگه پمپ بی جهت کار نکنه

----------

